# Easton EC90 SL and Campagnolo Rear Derailleur



## nismosr

Campagnolo 11 speed Rear derailleur 1mm distance to the spokes of the EC90 SL carbon clincher when the chain is on the largest cogs and they are both perfectly align. if I move the derailleur it will make the noisy sound not being properly align. Im just worried if im on a climb and Im on the largest cog it might flex and the derailleur might hit the spokes. anybody had a problem with 11 speed derailleur with their ec90 sl ? thank you


----------



## wdavebike

*Campagnolo 11 speed and Easton EC90SL Wheel*

I have the exact same issue and I can actually hear the spokes and inner cage pinging on a steep climb. It is unnerving, to say the least. I actually quit riding the wheels because of this. I use a 12/27 cassette. I thought about rebuilding the wheel with a DT 240s hub, but I may just sell the wheels. I really feel like Easton has mislead the public on this. Just because the cassette will fit on the freehub without rubbing the spokes, does not mean the wheel is 11 speed compatible. I do not have an issue with the Reynolds DV46T UL wheels with the DT240/Reynolds hub.


----------



## nismosr

I ended up selling the easton wheelset ...


----------



## BlackKnight

It is not just the EC09SL. I have 2013 EA90 Aero's and have the same issue with the Campy EPS SR with a 12-27. The derailleur was adjusted ever so slightly to keep from pinging the spokes. The result seems to be issues with downshifting from the 5th, 4th and 3rd cogs. Far too often I have to overshift and shift back as it doesn't line up just right. It should hit every time with the EPS or so advertised. The LBS is about to have me try a Zipp just to see if the same problem occurs. I like my Eastons and don't want to change. I am now wondering if everyone is having the same problem using Eastons with the Campy EPS.


----------



## idris icabod

I just spent the weekend banging my head on this issue. Wheels were previously used on an older frame and I never noticed the problem with an 11-speed set up then, went to put them on a new bike and the derailleur clips the spokes in the 25. I have the limit screw right at the edge of being able to shift but when riding it still hits the spokes. On the stand it is okay but the clearance is tiny. I was thinking about a small shim behind the cassette but then I don't think there is enough room at the dropout for this fix. 
The omly solution seems to be either never to shift into the 25 or to sell the wheels, I think I am leaning towards getting rid of them.


----------



## mswanson65

HI, I am considering getting a set of these wheels. I have campy 10-speed 12-27 in the back. Does anyone know if I am likely to have the same problem or is 10-speed ok? Thanks!


----------



## idris icabod

mswanson65 said:


> HI, I am considering getting a set of these wheels. I have campy 10-speed 12-27 in the back. Does anyone know if I am likely to have the same problem or is 10-speed ok? Thanks!


10 speed is fine, no problems. You can buy mine off me if you want. They are practically new, have hardly any miles on them, they've sat in wheel bags most of their life and are back in the bags now. I'll give you a killer deal.


----------



## mswanson65

idris icabod said:


> 10 speed is fine, no problems. You can buy mine off me if you want. They are practically new, have hardly any miles on them, they've sat in wheel bags most of their life and are back in the bags now. I'll give you a killer deal.



I picked up a pair on Ebay this morning....too bad I didn't know about yours. What are you asking? If real killer deal maybe I get a spare pair


----------



## idris icabod

mswanson65 said:


> I picked up a pair on Ebay this morning....too bad I didn't know about yours. What are you asking? If real killer deal maybe I get a spare pair


What did you pay on E-Bay just out of interest? Mine are clinchers. Is $750 a killer deal?


----------



## BlackKnight

idris icabod said:


> I just spent the weekend banging my head on this issue. Wheels were previously used on an older frame and I never noticed the problem with an 11-speed set up then, went to put them on a new bike and the derailleur clips the spokes in the 25. I have the limit screw right at the edge of being able to shift but when riding it still hits the spokes. On the stand it is okay but the clearance is tiny. I was thinking about a small shim behind the cassette but then I don't think there is enough room at the dropout for this fix.
> The omly solution seems to be either never to shift into the 25 or to sell the wheels, I think I am leaning towards getting rid of them.


I think you have the answer. I just had my LBS set up a 2013 Zipp 404 FC clincher on my Trek with the Campy EPS. Before doing that, they reset the derailleur back to where it would hit every cog precisely and then re-checked it with the Eastons (EC 90 Aero). Again, on the 27 cog it pinged 2-3 spokes. They then put the Zipp on it and it had 2-3 mm clearance in the same position which is quite a bit of room. Now, no spokes being hit and it shifts as designed. The issue is these Easton's are not a good pair for the Campy 11 speed. The spokes sit too far out for it. So, the Zipps are ordered. Now, to sell the Eastons. They are really good wheels, but just not for my current setup.


----------



## BlackKnight

BlackKnight said:


> I think you have the answer. I just had my LBS set up a 2013 Zipp 404 FC clincher on my Trek with the Campy EPS. Before doing that, they reset the derailleur back to where it would hit every cog precisely and then re-checked it with the Eastons (EC 90 Aero). Again, on the 27 cog it pinged 2-3 spokes. They then put the Zipp on it and it had 2-3 mm clearance in the same position which is quite a bit of room. Now, no spokes being hit and it shifts as designed. The issue is these Easton's are not a good pair for the Campy 11 speed. The spokes sit too far out for it. So, the Zipps are ordered. Now, to sell the Eastons. They are really good wheels, but just not for my current setup.


The Zipps came in and were put on the bike about 10 days ago. After riding them 5 times since then, not one missed gear change and when intentionally trying the 27 cog on the small ring, no pinging. With the Eastons the gear changing was off about 25% of the time. Now? 100% perfect. The Eastons were sold to someone with a 10 speed.


----------

